# WTS Portable Gas Heater



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Heatstar HS125NG 125,000 BTU Natural Gas Heater. This thing is a beast. I bought this for my shop 4yrs ago. I fired it up trial run and put it back in box. It’s like new in box. Selling all my tools and stuff since I haven’t worked since Nov/ 2019. 
*Must be used in well ventilated area**
price $175 and pick up only.
As always open to trades for guns or related misc.
Located: Monroe Cnty


----------

